# Reconnected!!!!



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi guys!! So first time in 2 and half years I feel reconnect to myself! It's so weird how it happened tonight! Basically, I was just studying for school and then decided to hit the gym afterwards. As I was driving to the gym, I just felt reconnected to myself! There was like no signs or anything it just happened.. best to explain how it felt. I was in the gym playing basketball and I was smiling from ear to ear! I got a bit emotional as well but just kept it in check. I have been on zoloft for about 3 months now and I do feel it has helped me in my recovery as well as going to school, play video games, socializing, exercising, and trying to eat healthy. I've also stayed away from weed. I believe school has helped me a lot because even tho my short term memory sucks still... that I haven't fully recovered from. My long term memory is still there.. and just using my brain everyday studying and going to school learning as well as the other things I've mentioned has me to believe how I reconnected. I just want u guys to know that u can recover from this but it will take time and u have to be determined and positive. I know it's hard trust me but u guys can do it. I promise u. God bless


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

that's great!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm happy for you!


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice! glad you feeling better, I tried Zoloft but it did absolutely nothing for me  so I am a tad jealous ha!


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

This happened to me a few years back. I'd been depressed and (I now believe) dissociated too for about 4 months. I was very suicidal. I was just lying in the bath one night and over about the length of a minute it just lifted and went away. I felt a million times lighter and everything from the last 4 months felt like a dream. Wish I could recreate it as I have now been dissociated for 2 years.

Happy for you!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Man, i'm chuffed, you don't know me but i've read your posts for two years now!

Just Zoloft? I remember reading you were on Ritalin are you still on it?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Thats great and after 2 years that gives me hope ive had it over a year now so its great to hear stories of people getting better when there had it for so long . Good luck ☺


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I no longer use Ritalin as I felt weird taking it. Just sexology now man and all the other things I mentioned like going back to school and exercising etc.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello sportsdude, can I add you as friend on Facebook or exchange some emails? I would like to have some of your advices to recovery.  your post gave me so much hope!, thank you from the bottom of my ❤


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Definitely! My email is [email protected] and facebook is my name.


----------

